# R34 clutch - triple plate/800+bhp



## mark_scenemedia (Jul 20, 2014)

As above, currently running an ATS Carbon twin plate but would like to upgrade to something which can support 850+bhp if possible.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I recommend a triple carbon os giken R3c. That***8217;s what I use.


----------

